# Welcome Datu Worden



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 16, 2005)

I noticed that Datu Kelly Worden just registered, and wanted to be one of the first to say welcome. 

 For those folks who aren't familiar with Datu Worden, he is one of the 6 men named as Datu by the late GM Remy Presas, and has been bangin sticks longer than I've been alive. Anyone who can get to the Columbus OH area will have a chance to see him in person in a few weeks (date escapes me, but theres an announcement in the events and MA forum) at Dan McConnell's school.

 :asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 16, 2005)

Welcome Mr. Worden, I'm looking forward to reading the information that you will be able to contribute.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 16, 2005)

Indeed, welcome Sir.  Enjoy the forums and happy posting!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 16, 2005)

Welcome, Datu Worden!!!


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 16, 2005)

Welcome...

 :supcool:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 16, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## James Miller (Jun 16, 2005)

:cheers:


----------



## bignick (Jun 17, 2005)

Just read your essay today in the book Warriors: On Living With Courage, Discipline, and Honor...very interesting and glad to have you aboard.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 17, 2005)

Welcome Datu Worden,

I attended the seminar you taught in Topeka back in March and I'm still having a blast working with the material from the seminar and from the DVD's I picked up.


----------



## MJS (Jun 17, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Mr. Worden!! :asian: 

Mike


----------



## Phil Elmore (Jun 17, 2005)

I am a big fan of Kelly's and am happy to wish him welcome here as well.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 17, 2005)

Welcome aboard! Now how many MA Datus are on MT now?


artyon:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 17, 2005)

5 Modern Arnis Datus
2 non MA Datus. (I think)


----------



## Cebu West (Jun 17, 2005)

Welcome Datu Worden

I look foreword to your participation on Martial Talk


Sal   :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 17, 2005)

Welcome aboard, Sir. :asian:


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jun 18, 2005)

Welcome Datu Kelly Worden!


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 19, 2005)

Welcome aboard, Datu Worden. Hope to see you post on here.

 :ultracool


----------



## Datu Kelly S. Worden (Jun 22, 2005)

I would like to thank all the Arnisadors who have welcomed me to Martialtalk, hopefully whatever I add to the posting others will find valuable and honest. I am an old school practitioner so I tend to say what's on my mind or I don't say anything at all.

Although I am off the chart busy with several ongoing projects I will do my best to provide information from the 'da other Coast as well as historical accounts of Modern Arnis from my prospective.

Respectfully, Datu Kelly S. Worden


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jun 27, 2005)

Datu Kelly S. Worden said:
			
		

> I would like to thank all the Arnisadors who have welcomed me to Martialtalk, hopefully whatever I add to the posting others will find valuable and honest. I am an old school practitioner so I tend to say what's on my mind or I don't say anything at all.
> 
> Although I am off the chart busy with several ongoing projects I will do my best to provide information from the 'da other Coast as well as historical accounts of Modern Arnis from my prospective.
> 
> Respectfully, Datu Kelly S. Worden


Welcome, sir! Enjoy your sojourn at Martial Talk. It's incredible how many top flight martial artists this site has attracted.


----------

